# صلاة ليسوع المسيح ومريم العذراء



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 فبراير 2009)

صــــــــــلاة











يا سيدي يسوع المسيح ، الإله الأزلي الرحيم ،
خالق و مخلّص الجميع ، استمع إلى صلاتي.

بحق الحب الذي تكنّه لكلّ الذين يطلبون المغفرة ،
انظر إليّ بعين الرحمة ، كما نظرت ذات يوم إلى مريم المجدلية ،
و إلى بطرس الذي أنكرك.

انظر إليّ يا سيدي يسوع المسيح ، كما نظرت إلى لص اليمين المعلّق على الصليب
و إلى كلّ خاطئ غفرتَ له.

انظر إليّ يا ربّي الرحيم ، كما نظرت إلى أمّك مريم،
الواقفة بحزن تحت الصليب.

اجعلني أشعر في أعماق قلبي بالحنان الذي شعرتْ به تجاهك ،
و اجعل عيناي تذرفان الدموع على حزنك الذي سببته حياتي الآثمة.

اُدعُني لأعود من أعماق الظلمة إلى بيت أبي ، أعطني قلباً جديداً
و أجلسني بقربك على المأدبة التي أعددتَها لي.
آمين.





السلام عليك يا مريم ، يا فرحي ، يا مجدي ، يا قلبي ، و يا روحي.
أنتِ كلّك لي ، لكثرة رحمتكِ ، و أنا كلّي لكِ.
لكنني لست بكليّتي لكِ كما ينبغي.

اهدمي فيّ كلّ ما لا يرضي الله ،
ضعي و نمّي فيّ كلّ ما يسرّكِ.
آمين








​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــــــن 

ميررررررسى كتييير على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sapry (14 فبراير 2009)

*اشكرك اختى العزيزه بنوتا*
*على هذه الصلاة الخاشعه*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*وارجو الصلاة من اجلى لانى فى حاجه اليها*​


----------



## botros_22 (14 فبراير 2009)

صلاة جميلة جـــدا شكرا لكى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (15 فبراير 2009)

امين

شكرااااا جزيلا على الصلاه

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

آمين ...شكرا" على الصلاة


----------

